# Property



## casasulbosco (Feb 6, 2010)

Discover Basilicata Properties


Why buy in Basilicata ?

Basilicata, Southern Italy is slowly being discovered and making a name for itself as a tourist destination. Maratea, the Sassi caves in Matera, Monte Sirino and the Pollino National Park offer something for everyone.

Property prices are still very cheap, for example a town house can be bought for as little as 17,500 euros. Renovation costs and materials are the lowest throughout Italy.

Basilicata offers:


Beaches

Sun
Countryside
Mountains
Clean enviroment
Traditional values
Excellent food and wine
Low cost of living

Slower pace of life 


Purchasing a property in Basilicata, Southern Italy is not as daunting as you might think. It's pretty straight forward.
Basilicata is still one of a few regions to offer good priced properties for overseas investment either as a permanent home or a holiday home with retirement in mind for the future.

In the current financial climate there has never been a better time to buy in Basilicata, whether buying for long term investment. Investing in property is still the best way to protect your money.

If you are looking to buy a permanent home or holiday home, Discover Basilicata Properties can offer a variety of properties to suit all tastes and budgets.


Discover Basilicata Properties


----------

